

Show HN: Blog Analysis tool - chriswright1664
http://bat.fiftyfiveandfive.com

======
bhhaskin
The heading text is a bit hard to read, even with the text shadow.

~~~
chriswright1664
thanks, maybe the background should be darker. Also I'm thinking it needs some
description text on the landing page.

